# Hen Party - Athlone???



## DubShelley (7 Jan 2009)

Hi There,

I'm organising my friends hen and was thinking of Athlone as a venue? I got a pretty good deal in the Prince of Wales Hotel and was wondering does anyone know anything about this hotel? Is the Corvus restaurant nice? Is there a nightclub close by?

Any info would be appreciated!! 

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## envelope (7 Jan 2009)

Karma is the main niteclub. Its in the prince of Wales hotel.


----------



## Cyrstal (7 Jan 2009)

This post might be of use to you:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=31300

Bozos is now Q Nightclub.

Not sure about restaurant in Prince of Wales, but it's really central...

Would also recommend following restaurants:

Kin Khao(Thai restaurant)
Pizza Mama(you can bring your own wine!)
Olive Grove

New bar has opened in town Coppers too-haven;t been there yet, but it's packed at the weekends I think!

Enjoy!


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jan 2009)

The resturant in the Prince is lovely, well the food is lovely.
The Palace was shut down and redone a few years ago, and the results were great. Its a kinda upmarket venue, all nice couches and tables, with their club Karma just downstairs. Great night to be had there all the same.

As someone mentioned Q, that club is just up the road from the Prince/Karma. There's also some great restuarants around if you choose not to eat in.

(No affiliation, I work in the town)


----------



## Sandals (7 Jan 2009)

Hi have had all my family things and sunday lunch in the Athlone Springs Hotel for the last year, couldn't reccommend it enough, only drawback its outside the town (not a drawback for me).  Lovely staff, cool design (pity bar area bit crammed). I have no experience of it as a hen party venue as last hen party I was at in Glasgow.  Lovely for weddings too........


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jan 2009)

Sandals said:


> enough, only drawback its outside the town (not a drawback for me).


 
For me either, its on 'my' side of town.

I have heard bad reports about the resturant there though, a guy who has been a few times says the service is slow and nothing great about the food.


----------



## Henny Penny (8 Jan 2009)

A good friend of mine recently organised a hen party of 24 at the prince of wales - she has only good things to say about it. The hotel itself is recently renovated and the bedrooms are lovely. It's in the middle of town and if you don't want to eat in the hotel itself there's lots of restaurants a stones throw away. Whatever you decide ... hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## DubShelley (8 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> For me either, its on 'my' side of town.
> 
> I have heard bad reports about the resturant there though, a guy who has been a few times says the service is slow and nothing great about the food.


 
About the restaurant in the Prince of Wales or the Springs place??


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jan 2009)

The Springs, sorry

I love the Prince for food, would highly recommend it.

Would you like me to try and get you a menu?


----------



## DubShelley (8 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> The Springs, sorry
> 
> I love the Prince for food, would highly recommend it.
> 
> Would you like me to try and get you a menu?


 
That would be brilliant if you can! I had asked the hotel to send me one but I only got a sample one.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jan 2009)

No bother, when I get a chance to leave work I'll run up and get you one.


----------



## dukey (8 Jan 2009)

Michelle

The prince is a fine hotel and within 5 mins walk of all the good pubs and restaurants(well athlone is a small town) their bar is great and karma(niteclub) the ONLY 1 worth going to in town plus they have a good residents bar for afterwards. your only other real option in the town centre is the sheraton only 2 mins walk from the prince and has no night club and slow enough hotel bar but room,s etc would be better plus they have a spa/pool etc as well if you are ringinging them haggle as trade is slow with all of them.

Restaurants.

Great choice of restaurants in town
olive grove
thyne
hatters
all 1 minute from the prince all excellent olive grove is very big though and can lack atmosphere if not full the other,s are smaller.
di bello, italian and very good value and fast service 

kin khao is the thai just 5 mins walk even in high heels. its superb i,m not sure if it was paulo or tom doorley that said it was the best thai he had had outside of asia.(good early bird)

Pubs
Most of the good pubs are over the bridge on the connaught side of town.
if you are in town early enough on the saturday make sure you spend a few hours in seans (at the back of the castle) not fond of hens but as long as your not all bunnied up etc its a great pub to spend some time in.. you also have the snug down there and the castle inn, the palace is good at night but LOUD... gertie browns also a good pub 1 min from the prince.

enjoy the hen

dukey.

ps. avoid 41"s!!!!!
The better pubs seem to be


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

So the guy I got chatting to says the menus change everyday. They don't have a hard copy type menu, and print them off everyday so as to change things up a little.

It was quite busy in there when I got there, around 2.15pm or so.

So hope this helps, he gave two sheets for the menu so it might give you an idea. 

*CORUS RESTURANT*


*Menu 1 Example*


*STARTERS*

Golden Fried Garlic Mushrooms with dressed salad & Garlic Dip
Spiced Celeriac & Roast Red Pepper Soup
Spicy Buffalo Wings with Cashel Blue Cheese Dip & Tossed Leaves
BBQ Pork Spare Ribs with Homemade BBQ Sauce

*MAIN COURSES*

Char-Grilled Sirloin of Irish Beef with Pepper Cream Sauce & Celeriac Remulade
Fillet of Salmon with Spring Onion and Citrus Salsa
Shank of Lamb with Pomary Mustard Mash & Rosemary Jus
Stir Friend Asian Vegetables with Herbs, Spices & Homemade Egg Noodles

*DESSERTS*

Selection of Prince of Wales Miniature Desserts
Tea & Freshly Ground Coffee

*Menu 2 Example*


*STARTERS*

Golden Fried Garlic Mushrooms with dressed salad & Garlic Dip
Roast Spare Pork Ribs with Homemade Tangy BBQ Sauce
Rustic Caesar Salad with Parmesan shavings, Crisp Bacon & Caesar Dressing
Seafood Chowder

*MAIN COURSES*

Char grilled 10oz Sirloin of Beef with Thyme Jus & Shallot Reduction
Braised Shank of Glasson Farm Lamb on Pomary Mustard Mash & Rosemary Jus
Baked Fillet of Salmon with Ratatouille, Lemon & Thyme Beurre Blanc
Stir Fried Asian Vegetables with Sesame, Soy & Oyster Sauce, served with Savoury Rice or Fresh Egg Noodles

*DESSERTS*

Chocolate & Pecan Pie
Meringue Nest with Strawberry
Fresh Fruit Salad
Warm Apple Tart
Tea & Freshly Ground Coffee

I also snapped a pic of the bar price list so this is a rough idea

*PINTS*

Stout/Ale €3.95
Cider €4.70
Lager €4.40

*BOTTLES*

Lager €4.50
Cider L/N €4.70
Cider P/B €5.00

*SPIRITS*

Whiskey €3.80
Vodka €3.95
Gin €3.95

*SOFT DRINKS*

Carbonated €2.45
Mixer €2.00
Bottles Water €2.50

*WINE*

Quarter Bottle €5.00


----------



## DubShelley (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks Smashbox!! Sorry for the delay...I've been putting organising the hen on the long finger but I guess I better get my ass in gear since it's not too far off now!!!

So, the Prince of Wales hotel is all booked. Myself and the hen were down in the Hodson Bay hotel a few weeks ago and we popped in to the POW to have a look and we were well impressed...much trendier than the name suggests!!!

So we're eating there on the Saturday night but now I have to book a restaurant for the Friday night...I'm looking for somewhere not too fancy...just a bit of craic really! Leaning towards Hatters or Pizza Mama...any suggestions there??


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

Pizza Mama is GORGEOUS. I'm going there Saturday night.

It really is amazing, in my opinion. Great menu, great choices, they also have a bring your own bottle of wine if you wanted.


----------



## DubShelley (17 Apr 2009)

Oh sounds great!! Any idea if they have a menu online anywhere? Can't seem to find one...


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

I can get you one tomorrow and type it up, as they also have a take away place beside it?

Doubt its online. They also moved premises a short time ago so the new place has lots more room than the old. Definatly worth a look, imo.


----------



## DubShelley (17 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I can get you one tomorrow and type it up, as they also have a take away place beside it?


 
Ah no, you don't have to go to that trouble! I'd say we'll book in there anyway!! Judging by some reviews I've see it seems pretty good.

Any experience of Hatters?


----------



## Smashbox (17 Apr 2009)

None, I have to say. I don't mind getting the menu, but the resturant is definatly recommended by me. It really is nice... have I mentioned that before?! Ha

As for the Prince, it was closed a few years ago for a complete overhaul, and they really did a great job. Karma Nite Club is just underneath, so also worth a look, and of course the Cocktail Bbar upstairs.


----------

